# Logging with tractor and winch



## Madman Mark (Nov 1, 2003)

How many of you guys log with a tractor and winch ?
I used to run one for a friend of mine (his tractor though) but I can't remember how many HP it was. 
It was probably 80 HP or better with a heated cab, radio and CB.
I was impressed with what it could do compared to a skidder (not quite as much but perfect for 2 guys) and it was great for plowing snow too.
Whats the smallest a guy should use, 60 HP and up (4 wheel drive with a loader on front of course) ?
I'm thinking of maybe buying my own someday soon to use 2 or 3 days a week.


----------



## Ed K (Nov 1, 2003)

I am curently useing a M F model 30 industrial w/loader and Fransguard 2800 winch. The tractor is 55 HP and weights 7000#. The winch is rated for 6200#. Works... drawbacks, to low to the ground, only good for pulling 4 16' logs and no protection for wires, oil line, ect. I do work for a client who has a 2120 ford 4x4. Its has less weight but goes better in the woods. HP is 25 I think?
If you plan on logging 2 or 3 days a week, look into buying a small used skidder, they're cheaper than a 4/wheel drive tractor and winch, and their made for the woods. I started with a yamaha 4x4, then got the massey, then ended up getting a skidder. save some $$$ and get the skidder first.
Ed K


----------



## Ryan Willock (Nov 1, 2003)

For the last eight months I've been logging for myself with a John Deere 5210 (53hp) 4x4 tractor with a frontend loader. The winch is a Igland model 4001 (8800lbs. if memory serves me correctly) and it does fine. I on hilly ground I can skid out one whole 20'' poplar tree after I have limbed and topped it. When it gets steep I drop back to two 14'6'' logs at that size. The loader is rated for 2500lbs. but thats a load of crap as I sent two veener logs to the mill that were 10'6'' and weighed 5600lbs for the two of them! It handled them fine. I recently bought a 1971 Franklin model 130 cable skidder to use on larger jobs. Its really ugly rightnow and has steering problems but the motor and tranny are in fine shape so I plan on making the machine look almost new again. Its a small skidder by todays standards (12000lbs) but for the type of logging that I do it will be perfect. 

If you are planning on logging for yourself how do you plan to get the logs to the mill? Do you have some one lined up to haul for you? Do they have some way of loading your logs on the truck? Do YOU? Just some things to consider.


----------



## Madman Mark (Nov 1, 2003)

Hey Ryan, that tractor sounds like a good rig.
The mill that buys stud wood is just up the road from me and they have a couple trucks that will haul your wood whenever needed. 
I cut a peice of my land last fall and they hauled it for me.
All I have to do is get it to the road.
I also sell firewood (cut, split and delivered) part time, about 1 cord a week on average sometimes a little more.
They guy that brings me my hardwood can also truck it for me.
I'd be getting my hardwood cheaper this way which means better profit when I sell it as firewood.
I can get lots of work in the winter plowing snow with it here.
Not many people want thier driveways plowed with a skidder, thats why I'm looking for a tractor but I see Ed's point though.
I have exactly ZERO hours experience running a skidder but I've spent many days cutting behind one.
I've only ever run a tractor and winch on my own, takes some practice to pile 16 foot logs with a loader bucket but it works. Thanks for the advice/opinions, lets here some more.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Nov 2, 2003)

don't use the bucket, you're asking for trouble if you do. Instead get a set of forks to go on the front end that way if you ever get your own truck you can load it. You wouldn't believe just HOW handy the forks are around the house! A set should run pretty close to $1,000usd or just under.


----------



## bwalker (Nov 2, 2003)

> 1971 Franklin model 130 cable skidder


 Ryan, What motoe does it have in it? Detroit Two stroke maybe?


----------



## Ryan Willock (Nov 2, 2003)

Ben, its a 353 detroit and the log truck has a 453 detroit turbo. I took pics on friday but the cable I use to hook the camra to the computer is messed up


----------



## bwalker (Nov 2, 2003)

Detroits are cool and you can rebuild them fairly cheap also.


----------



## Ed K (Nov 3, 2003)

Detroits may be kool  . But mine is a noise maker, even with 2 mufflers  .
Ed


----------



## bwalker (Nov 3, 2003)

> But mine is a noise maker, even with 2 mufflers


 Nothing like the sound of two stroke, diesel power.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Nov 3, 2003)

Thats no joke, I went deer hunting this afternoon after I got back from cutting. Well I got to my stand and heard the guys running their timberjack two miles away as the crow flies!


----------



## JimL (Nov 6, 2003)

I dropped a chunk of change on a JD 640 skidder with a bad motor.

I work with a guy that did big diesel for 30 years, he rebuilt it, new sleves pistons rods and bearings, few other parts.


skidder was best money ive ever spent.

Im lookin for a smaller one now. this one can tear the ???? out of the woods if one aint careful.


----------

